# New Design Squarium (Square Aquarium) 23g - Aqua Fauna Guyana



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Very nice!

I love your livestock choices.


----------



## Neverlander (Dec 7, 2010)

Thank you very much...


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

I havent seen nancaras around in the states for 10-15 years. Nice to see someone keeping them!!!


----------



## Neverlander (Dec 7, 2010)

chad320 said:


> I havent seen nancaras around in the states for 10-15 years. Nice to see someone keeping them!!!


I waited for Nannacars for approx. 11 months.


----------

